# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  لمعرفة تاريخ اول استعمال لجهازك

## العنيدة

*الطريقة لمعرفة تاريخ اول استعمال لجهازك


1- أدخل إلى شاشة الدوس عن طريق "تشغيل" وقم بكتابة cmd او command وستفتح لك مباشرة شاشة الدوس
2- بعد ذلك قم بكتابة الأمر التالي DEBUG
3- بعد ذلك اضغط "ENTER" سينتقل المؤشر إلى سطر جديد قم بكتابة df000:fff5 بجانب الشرطة دون ترك أي فراغ 
4- ثم اضغط "ENTER" وسيظهر لك تاريخ انتاج ال BIOS في أقصى اليمين

معلومات قيمه وببلاش


ادعووووووولي*

----------


## الاء

مشكوووره عبير

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة عنيدة على الطريقة

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكوووره عبير


اول مرة بعرف انو اسمها عبير :Db465236ff: 

عاشت الاسماء

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## العنيدة

شكرا لمروووكم الرااائع........

نورت الصفحة

----------


## M7MD

> شكرا لمروووكم الرااائع........
> 
> نورت الصفحة


مشكورة يا عبير

----------


## العنيدة

شكرا لمرووركم

----------


## M7MD

> شكرا لمرووركم


هلا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## MR.X

*مشكورة على المعلومة*

----------


## الامبراطور

مشكورة

----------


## esso-boy

شـــــــــكرأ...

----------


## واحده حلوه

كوووووووووووووووووووووول :Bl (14):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thanks

----------


## ثائر جادالله

مشكورة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكوووووووورة ..

----------


## nadeed

جزاك الله الف خير
تحياتى

----------


## J_NETCAFE

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة

----------


## moath

يسلموووووو

----------


## moradcs

معلومة حلوه ومشكور عليها  :36 1 21[1]:  :SnipeR (51):

----------

